# I've been on Zoloft for ten years...



## vikitty (Aug 8, 2007)

I suffer from really bad anxiety (as a result of having Aspberger's Syndrome) and I have been taking Zoloft every day for the last ten years to deal with it. The change in me (according to my family, friends, and my own observations) when I'm on the pills has always been positive - I'm less bitchy, less stressed, less anxious, and more patient. However, I was only recently diagnosed with IBS (a week and a half ago), and after reading through some of the posts in this forum, I've read that some people ind that taking Zoloft for their IBS-related anxieties just worsens their condition. I have yet to feel any extra symptoms while taking Zoloft in combination with my IBS medication -- should I be worried about a possible flare-up in the future?Some feedback or stories from other people who took antidepressants before being diagnosed with IBS would be great.


----------



## global (Aug 12, 2007)

vikitty said:


> I suffer from really bad anxiety (as a result of having Aspberger's Syndrome) and I have been taking Zoloft every day for the last ten years to deal with it. The change in me (according to my family, friends, and my own observations) when I'm on the pills has always been positive - I'm less bitchy, less stressed, less anxious, and more patient. However, I was only recently diagnosed with IBS (a week and a half ago), and after reading through some of the posts in this forum, I've read that some people ind that taking Zoloft for their IBS-related anxieties just worsens their condition. I have yet to feel any extra symptoms while taking Zoloft in combination with my IBS medication -- should I be worried about a possible flare-up in the future?Some feedback or stories from other people who took antidepressants before being diagnosed with IBS would be great.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I didnt start antids before ibs, but since you have been taking zoloft for so long I wouldnt worry about it. SSRIs can cause either d or c but these side effects tend to wear off within the first month of taking them. So i wouldnt worry about it, as any IBS symptoms you experience now should be unrelated. Also, if your doc is aware you are on zoloft and prescribed you IBS meds then I wouldnt worry about the interaction. What med are you on? If you google search there are a few sites where you can plug in the meds and it can tell you the basics of each and interactions. Generally if its something that makes you sleepy or drowsy I would just be sure to take it at a different time of day.


----------

